# Please help!



## marsman_009 (Apr 15, 2013)

hi every one,my question is:is this subtrate ok?(i mean is it too big or too small),pics:


tks


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

To big or small for what?
It looks like it would hold plants down fine if that is what you are asking.


----------



## marsman_009 (Apr 15, 2013)

tks,i mean does it prevent water flow?And i discovered there's some coral,seashell in the subtrate too is this ok(for long term use,right now everything fine)


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The flow should be fine, the coral and seashells are going to raise your GH and KH, meaning make your water hard. Generally not great for plants, most tend to do better in soft water. Some plants however dont really care.


----------



## marsman_009 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you so much bigstick,that's sound bad!I should have checked the sub carefully before using it ,do u think i should "restart" everythig?things is great now crystal clear water,shrimp spawn,happy fish...but i'm worrying about future.And will hard water effect my fishes,i have cories and ottos(they're really happy now),plant: amazon sword,Sag,anubias,java these plants can withstand hard water right?


----------

